# Bad weather good hunting or good weather good hunting????



## summit72 (Oct 4, 2008)

It seems to me that everyone thinks that rain equals great duck hunting. However I have had alot better days on blue bird days than I have had on rainy days. Can someone please solve this mystery for me?


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

I like good weather better.


----------



## summit72 (Oct 4, 2008)

I like it cold and clear myself.


----------



## Travis R. Bullock (Jul 25, 2008)

We have killed a lot of limits on bluebird days and I would sure prefer it that way. I think a good amount of wind makes all the difference on a good duck hunt and of course a good goose hunt just being on the X no matter the weather sometimes.


----------



## summit72 (Oct 4, 2008)

I did notice that the birds that were still flying later in the morning while it was pouring rain were more prone to decoy right in rather than circle 10 times first.


----------



## kingfish (Sep 10, 2007)

duck hunting is all about being on the X. you need to be where the ducks want to be. then in any kind of weather you get your shooting in.


----------



## Dave B (Oct 1, 2007)

Being on the x is very important but the right amount of wind is sometimes equally important.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

summit72 said:


> It seems to me that everyone thinks that rain equals great duck hunting. However I have had alot better days on blue bird days than I have had on rainy days. Can someone please solve this mystery for me?


There isn't any mystery to it. Rain is a minor inconvenience to most fowlers. As stated above, rain will sometimes make birds decoy sooner probably due to lower light conditions which tend to mask mistakes that would flare birds in bright sunlight. Heavy rain also tends to make birds fly lower. The biggest single weather element that can move more ducks is wind. The stronger the wind, the more ducks fly looking for shelter. Cold temperatures can also move more ducks as they are forced to feed more often during the day to keep their internal furnace stoked up. My best hunts are almost always late season after ice up.


----------



## Crow (Sep 15, 2007)

Don't know why guys like 'Ice Up', it just moves most of the birds South. I like cloudy, windy and sometimes fog. Dislike hunting in the rain but like hunting after a snow storm has finished.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

I like Blue sky and a north wind.


----------



## RAM4X (Sep 12, 2007)

Bret said:


> I like Blue sky and a north wind.


^^^^^ THIS ^^^^^


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Crow said:


> Don't know why guys like 'Ice Up', it just moves most of the birds South.


But not ALL of the birds. :mrgreen: Mallards, greenwing teal, and divers are still here until the end of the season. As long as they can find fresh water to drink and food to eat, they will stick around. Who wouldn't like a limit of big, fat drake mallards or tasty drake greenwing teal? THAT"S why we like ice up. *()*


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

I hate the rain, that being said, you can still shoot the crap out of the puddle ducks in a hard downpoor if you know were they like to go ie"Salticornia". If i aint working i am hunting and i dont care what the weather is doing. If you have enough gear for every condition or scenerio you can shoot birds any time. I hunt the open water and it doesnt matter what the weather is doing, the birds are always there!

DiverFreak


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I will take a windy, low cloud cover day over a blue bird day anytime. However I'm with DiverFreak and will hunt any day I can. Rain, snow, sun, wind all ='s fun in my book. 8)


----------

